# fix bayonets



## Baytor (Jun 19, 2004)

This happened a month ago, but I don't think it has recieved much attention in the US.  These guys have serious stones.  

OUTNUMBERED British soldiers killed 35 Iraqi attackers in the Army's first bayonet charge since the Falklands War 22 years ago. The fearless Argyll and Sutherland Highlanders stormed rebel positions after being ambushed and pinned down. 



Despite being outnumbered five to one, they suffered only three minor wounds in the hand-to-hand fighting near the city of Amara. 



The battle erupted after Land Rovers carrying 20 Argylls came under attack on a highway. After radioing for back-up, they fixed bayonets and charged at 100 rebels using tactics learned in drills. 



When the fighting ended bodies lay all over the highway - and more were floating in a nearby river. Nine rebels were captured. 



An Army spokesman said: "This was an intense engagement."


----------



## theletch1 (Jun 19, 2004)

"That was an intense engagement."  I love the british penchant for understatement.  The Brits deserve one hell of a Marine Corps "OOH-RAH!" for that one.  As to why you're not hearing anything in the media...well, there are a couple of other threads that cover that on this board.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 19, 2004)

That took courage, and I sulute them for their bravery. 
It also must have been an insperational and scarry sight.


----------



## Flatlander (Jun 19, 2004)

Major stones.  

Much respect.:asian:


----------



## Taimishu (Jun 19, 2004)

tshadowchaser said:
			
		

> That took courage, and I sulute them for their bravery.
> It also must have been an insperational and scarry sight.


Especially with there kilts flying.


----------



## dubljay (Jun 19, 2004)

Very impressive... a salute to their bravery and skill.

on a side note I need to keep up with current/world events :disgust:


-Josh-


----------



## OULobo (Jun 21, 2004)

Ever since Golipoli the British are always up for a good charge.


----------



## someguy (Jun 21, 2004)

And here I though that bayonets went by the way side after WW1!  I'm amazed by how well they did.  I'm amazed by the bravery those soldiers had.I have great respect for them.


----------



## Tgace (Jun 21, 2004)

A good example of how, even in our technologically advanced age, you cant forget how important the "warrior spirit" is. Those guys could have kicked *$$ with rocks if they had to.


----------



## KenpoTex (Jun 22, 2004)

Something else to consider, These guys were "up close and personal." they weren't using the 6-foot-long M98 Mausers or '03 Springfields from WWI or WWII (they're not 6' long, I'm exagerating ).  

Being that these guys were Scots, I wonder if there was someone blowing on a bag-pipe when they charged


----------



## OULobo (Jun 22, 2004)

kenpotex said:
			
		

> Something else to consider, These guys were "up close and personal." they weren't using the 6-foot-long M98 Mausers or '03 Springfields from WWI or WWII (they're not 6' long, I'm exagerating ).
> 
> Being that these guys were Scots, I wonder if there was someone blowing on a bag-pipe when they charged



I wouldn't doubt it. There is nothing like a screeching windbag to motivate you to violence, at least that's what my dad said about my mom. J/K


----------



## OULobo (Jun 22, 2004)

I think the last recorded bayonet charge in history, before this one, was in the Korean war. Maybe it was the last recorded American bayonet charge.


----------



## Baytor (Jun 22, 2004)

They were saying that the British used bayonets in the Falklands as well.  Still, that's quite awhile ago.  I think worth noting besides the fact that these guys actually did a bayonet charge was how greatly outnumbered they were.  20 professional soldiers vs. 100 thugs with guns.  Goes to show how important training really is, I think.  :asian:


----------



## OULobo (Jun 22, 2004)

IamBaytor said:
			
		

> 20 professional soldiers vs. 100 thugs with guns.  Goes to show how important training really is, I think.  :asian:



Yep, and how scary 20 well-dressed screaming Brits running straight at you with sharp things on the ends of their very expensive guns pointed right at you guts are.


----------



## theletch1 (Jun 22, 2004)

OULobo said:
			
		

> Yep, and how scary 20 well-dressed screaming Brits running straight at you with sharp things on the ends of their very expensive guns pointed right at you guts are.


Historically, very few people have been killed with bayonets.  It's the psychological effect of having a large group of individuals with razor sharp pointy things charging directly at YOU that tends to enable a numerically inferior force to break through the lines of a larger group.  I say again, way to go guys. :asian:


----------



## KenpoTex (Jun 23, 2004)

OULobo said:
			
		

> I wouldn't doubt it. There is nothing like a screeching windbag to motivate you to violence, at least that's what my dad said about my mom. J/K


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Fightfan00 (Jun 23, 2004)

My hat goes out to those British soldiers for taking a stand and having the courage to stand up when the cards were stacked against them!


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Jun 23, 2004)

someguy said:
			
		

> And here I though that bayonets went by the way side after WW1!  I'm amazed by how well they did.  I'm amazed by the bravery those soldiers had.I have great respect for them.




When I was eleven or twelve I remember reading about a battalion of NVA overrunning a company of ROK Marines...or maybe Army...and the ROK's used martial arts, bayonets, whatever...and WHACKED the NVA.  When it got up close and personal the aggressive Koreans prevailed.

Heard another story about a Marine in Iraq using his bayonet to good effect in the trenches.  I can't attribute it, however.

Note that the standard procedure for a close ambush is to charge through it, firing at max capacity.  It sound like they did that here...and fixed bayonets in the process.  It'd be interesting to see how many lethal wounds were done by the blade.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 23, 2004)

A little training against an untrained group of zealots goes a long way. I like these stories because it just goes to show all is not lost unless you believe it to be. 
Sean


----------



## white mantis (Jun 23, 2004)

Touch'O'Death said:
			
		

> A little training against an untrained group of zealots goes a long way. I like these stories because it just goes to show all is not lost unless you believe it to be.
> Sean


Well spoken sir, I must say it must have taken alot guts to do what thoose brits did so for that I salute them OOH-RAH!artyon:


----------



## arnisador (Nov 3, 2005)

This takes guts indeed!


----------



## tiburon (Nov 23, 2005)

Nice...score one for the good guys with the big knives.

Vic


----------

